# Upgrading binnacle



## hccstud8 (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if the old style omc evinrude binnacles can be updated? Are there other binnacles that are interchangeable? Or is there a wiring harness that can be used as an adapter? Thanks in advance.
Motor is an '88 evinrude with I'm guessing original binnacle


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I've got whatcha need and pm returned! Harness will adapt any pre-96 motor to 96 and later mws binnacles.


----------

